# Burnt Kettle



## rbc (Mar 21, 2004)

I accidently turned on the wrong burner on my stove and heated my aluminum kettle (without water) for quite a while...it was actually making 'pinging' noises as I let it cool down.

It has black discolorations around the outside base of the kettle and after reading some of the posts, I believe I can try some ways to clean that.

But, what I am wondering is; is it safe to use this again...I am particularly wondering wether this excessive heating has caused any chemicals and/or metels to be able to be released into water when boiling in hte future.

Thanks much for any thoughts...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 21, 2004)

Nope.... its fine.     I have done that before... twice actually. And I still use them. Its pretty tough to clean though. The only thing that has changed is the heat distribution. It will not distribute heat evenly now. Some parts will be cooler/hotter than others. But since I paid a hefty sum for my pot... I just couldnt bare to toss it. So anyhew, cook away!    You'll be fine.


----------



## leigh (Mar 25, 2004)

Post deleted by member.


----------

